# Wire set brand



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

I have altima 95 GXE.
What brand of ignition wires is good and unexpensive.? I've found a lot of them online. Boch,as usual,gives a good price. There are some "Xact" Wire set in advance auto parts and "Valucraft" in autozone for $35. They even have life time warranty,but I don't really trust it. I have NGK plugs. Please give me an advice.
Also what brand of rotor and cap to use with it?
Thanks.


----------



## 95ka24defan (May 17, 2005)

the valucraft wire set blows don't buy them


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

if you have NGK plugs, then just continue w/ the theme and use NGK wires. i think they're the best out there. don't go cheap if you already have pretty good plugs.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mzanubis said:


> if you have NGK plugs, then just continue w/ the theme and use NGK wires. i think they're the best out there. don't go cheap if you already have pretty good plugs.


ngk plugs will work the best for you. they are oe as well so you cant really go wrong. you can buy the lifetime wires from autozone. i bought them and ran them for about 2 years with msd and nitrous and never had a single ignition related problem with them. www.sportcompactonly.com has ngk wires but they are a bit more expensive than the autozone wires. as far as caps and rotors go - get them from the dealer. at about 23 bucks, theyre not that much more than they are from autozone but they are much better quality.


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

If you do go with the bosch leads, pull off the little grommets at the end of all of the leads where it attaches to the plug. these are supposed to seal the hole, but as they heat up they get stuck. my leads got destroyed when i went to take them off again. they ripped in half. i was lucky that bosch were good enough to replace them for me.....


----------

